# Define Repentance



## christianyouth (Apr 8, 2008)

I've looked and found that most Protestants have understood it to be a forsaking of sin, but I'm wondering if they get that from the text? Speaking textually, what is repentance?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 8, 2008)

*G3340*
μετανοέω
metanoeō
*Thayer Definition:*
1) to change one’s mind, i.e. to repent
2) to change one’s mind for better, heartily to amend with abhorrence of one’s past sins
*Part of Speech:* verb



> The men of Nineveh shall rise up in the judgment with this generation, and shall condemn it: *for they repented at the preaching of Jonah*; and, behold, a greater than Jonah is here. (Luke 11:32)



Then examine what exactly the men of Nineveh did in the book of Jonah...



> For word came unto the king of Nineveh, and he arose from his throne, and he laid his robe from him, and covered him with sackcloth, and sat in ashes. And he caused it to be proclaimed and published through Nineveh by the decree of the king and his nobles, saying, Let neither man nor beast, herd nor flock, taste any thing: let them not feed, nor drink water: But let man and beast be covered with sackcloth, and cry mightily unto God: yea, *let them turn every one from his evil way, and from the violence that is in their hands.* (Jonah 3:6-8)


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 8, 2008)

I tend to think of repentance as a process from sorrow over sin, to pleading and confessing, to a passion for renewed and obedient living.

2 Cor 7:10 -


> Godly sorrow brings repentance that leads to salvation and leaves no regret, but worldly sorrow brings death.



I Kings 8:47 -


> "and if they have a change of heart in the land where they are held captive, and repent and plead with you in the land of their conquerors and say, 'We have sinned, we have done wrong, we have acted wickedly;"



Acts 26:20 -


> First to those in Damascus, then to those in Jerusalem and in all Judea, and to the Gentiles also, I preached that they should repent and turn to God and _prove their repentance by their deeds._



And 2 Cor 7:11, after what is quoted above:


> *See what this godly sorrow has produced in you*: what earnestness, what eagerness to clear yourselves, what indignation, what alarm, what longing, what concern, what readiness to see justice done. At every point you have proved


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 8, 2008)

Watson in his little book on repentance defines it as:

1. Sight of sin
2. Sorrow for sin
3. Confession of sin
4. Shame for sin
5. Hatred for sin
6. Turning from sin

He gives the appropriate verses for each point in chapter three. The book is a must have and a must read for all believers.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys. 

I've been getting a lot of flack from my IFB brethren about how I define Repentance. They have been asking me to back up why I think it means 'turning from sin'. It wouldn't matter who I quoted, since when Strong's Concordance speaks, the matter is settled. Especially thankful for those biblical examples of repentance.

On a side note, how does one handle the accusation that preaching repentance is really a works salvation? Not only have the majority of Arminians taken this view, but even John Robbins, who professes to be Reformed.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 8, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> On a side note, how does one handle the accusation that preaching repentance is really a works salvation? Not only have the majority of Arminians taken this view, but even John Robbins, who professes to be Reformed.



I used to be an Arminian, that is, I was active in several various flavors of Charismatic Arminianism, and never heard this. 

Do you have a source for Robbins?


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 8, 2008)

Davidius said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, how does one handle the accusation that preaching repentance is really a works salvation? Not only have the majority of Arminians taken this view, but even John Robbins, who professes to be Reformed.
> ...



Here : Trinity Foundation: Explaining God, man, Bible, salvation, philosophy, theology.

You have never heard of the anti-Lordship position? Zane Hodges? From my experience with Arminians, the majority seem to be anti-Lordship, at least the popular ones with radio ministries. Charles Stanley, Charles Swindoll, Adrian Rogers, not sure of others, but I know these three don't believe Lordship salvation, thus they don't understand repentance to be a forsaking of sin.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if there is Paltalk decorum, but it seems that depending on who started the thread and who asked the question, that will determine how many people respond. I've noticed that when someone who is a new poster starts a thread(not just me), no one really replies.

I think this is an important issue. Many people do violently assert that Lordship salvation is a modern heresy. They say it pollutes the Gospel of free grace. They say it's adding to _Sola Fide_. They say it is telling someone to BELIEVE + TURN FROM SIN. How can these questions be answered?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 9, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> I'm not sure if there is Paltalk decorum, but it seems that depending on who started the thread and who asked the question, that will determine how many people respond. I've noticed that when someone who is a new poster starts a thread(not just me), no one really replies.
> 
> I think this is an important issue. Many people do violently assert that Lordship salvation is a modern heresy. They say it pollutes the Gospel of free grace. They say it's adding to _Sola Fide_. They say it is telling someone to BELIEVE + TURN FROM SIN. How can these questions be answered?




No repentance-no salvation. Repentance is an attitude of life the believer perpetually lives in. If preaching repentance is works salvation then the apostle Paul was a heretic:

Act 20:21 Testifying both to the Jews, and also to the Greeks, repentance toward God, and faith toward our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 9, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if there is Paltalk decorum, but it seems that depending on who started the thread and who asked the question, that will determine how many people respond. I've noticed that when someone who is a new poster starts a thread(not just me), no one really replies.
> ...



Amen. 

In the Reformed community, would you say the majority of Gospel proclamations contain the message of Repentance?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 9, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > christianyouth said:
> ...




In the ones I listen to they do, especially the books I read. BTW, I come form an IFB background myself so I know the difficulty you are dealing with young man. They have a theology that is a mile wide and an inch deep when it comes to the doctrine of salvation.
You ought to join in the Puritan challenge this year. It would really help you in your battle for the truth. You get 12 books for $65 that would invaluable to you in your struggle. At the very least order Owen's "the mortification of sin" and Watson's "the godly mans picture".


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 9, 2008)

BTW, here is a link to the books young man. Read these and you'll feel like you could charge hell with a water pistol:

Reformation Heritage Books

Also, rise an extra hour early in the morning and do this:

a Longmire rambles...: Read the Bible in 90 Days - My New Year's Challenge!


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 9, 2008)

Calvin on Repentance




> Matthew 3:2
> "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand







> Matthew 3:8
> Bear fruit in keeping with repentance.





> Matthew 4:17
> From that time Jesus began to preach, saying, "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand






> and saying, "The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand; repent and believe in the gospel."


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 9, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > christianyouth said:
> ...



I certainly hope so - otherwise it's not a terribly "Reformed" presentation of the truth of salvation in Jesus Christ. (but I do know in some circles that identify themselves as being within the "Reformed" label the presentations arent' qualitatively much different than the insipid "God loves you and has a wonderful plan for your life")


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 9, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Thanks you guys.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of flack from my IFB brethren about how I define Repentance. They have been asking me to back up why I think it means 'turning from sin'. It wouldn't matter who I quoted, since when Strong's Concordance speaks, the matter is settled. Especially thankful for those biblical examples of repentance.
> 
> On a side note, how does one handle the accusation that preaching repentance is really a works salvation? Not only have the majority of Arminians taken this view, but even John Robbins, who professes to be Reformed.


 
Doesn't God give repentance by His grace? How would we repent of our sins, except that we have His grace? God is pleased to use "the foolishness of preaching" to bring the Gospel to those He would have hear it; He uses other means to bring the Gospel and repentance as well, but there are no "works" involved in repentance without the dispensing of grace first, are there? 

After regeneration, then the new creation in Christ is given the desire to repent, and the Lord gives the ability to do so. We repent anew every day of our lives after we're born again, and He "is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness..." (1 John 1:9.)

If I'm wrong, I stand corrected... (I've learned to say *"I'm wrong"* a lot here!  And that's all for the good!)

Margaret


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 9, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you guys.
> ...



Very good point, Margaret. I think if people believed that repentance was something that they did, totally unassisted by the Holy Spirit, then it would be works based.

Also, thanks BB! I will take that Puritan challenge and will order those books as soon as my brother gets home. And I look forward to reading the Bible in 90 days.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 9, 2008)

Repentance can be applied to different objects. It means "a turning". With regard to the gospel, it means a turning to Christ. With regard to sins, it means a turning from sins. The confusion comes when we look at certain verses that use the word and we misunderstand what scripture is telling us to turn from. The word repentance is often used about sin, because scripture is often giving instruction to believers for how to properly live. Yet, the word and concept of repentance is not exclusively used about sin all of the time, and doesn't specifically refer to it when it is used on certain occasions. For example, when Moses lifted the snake on the pole for those who were bitten by the snake, they were to repent and look to the pole. They were not to repent of the snakebite, but of their looking to other things for the cure. As Christ used this illustration as a direct parellel to people repenting and turning to him, he uses the word repentance in the same manner. Gospel repentance involves a turning from all hopes of salvation but Christ. To make it any more than that by referring it to repenting from specific sins is to lump the repentance from our sins that takes place in sanctification with justification. It makes it a necessity then to clean up our lives in some degree before we can be accepted of the savior. It places fruit of justification as prerequisite to justification itself. Christ justifies the ungodly while they are ungodly, apart from any works or fruits of repentance from sin. These sorts of repentances are ongoing throughout our sanctification, and are to be preached about as well. The beauty of the gospel must be kept in tack, as well as the beauty of our sanctification.

Blessings!


----------



## danmpem (Apr 9, 2008)

All of this has given me so much to think about in terms of my own life right now.

Thanks!


----------

